# Anyone Catching Anything?



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ill be in town for a week starting tuesday and Id love to catch at least one fish, any insight on where to go?


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Reds and trout around Bob sikes and 3 mile bridge. Id try Bob sikes pier that way if you dont catch anything your not out any money.


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Destin bridge is good for Sheepshead and Reds.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Bob sikes is good, Ive always caught reds, trout and well all kinds of fish there.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Soles is holding a few sheepies around the pilings!


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ill have to do some research when I get in town to find out where these spots are. Ive fished Pensacola pier several times but thats it. Anyone headed out interested in some Texas company?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Was out at Navarre pier this past Sunday and nothing was caught at the end. I was there till noon and someone got hooked up with a Bonita. I had one hit though. There were some Bonita but just out of range. I will hit up the pier again this coming weekend as I hope to use a live Bonita as shark bait. I will have my 704z, 712z and Tekota 800 on me. 


I'm also from Texas, Del Rio to be exact. What part are you from?


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just north east of Dallas, on the road heading east now. I love being having awesome hunting around here but I also love your state of Florida!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

was out at sykes today saw some sheepies







Ok so i only saw one... he didnt bite on anything


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

So do you think you can make it to Navarre pier?


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gaff said:


> So do you think you can make it to Navarre pier?


I'm not sure exactly which one that is but I can be anywhere anytime


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

It's in Navarre. Coming from Pensacola, past gulf breeze heading towards Navarre. There will be a waffle house and burger king next to each other on your left. At that intersection is where you take a right which is a bridge that goes over the sound. Go all the way till you hit the only 4 way intersection and go straight into a parking lot for the beach. You will see the pier, pretty hard to miss, even Stevie Wonder can see it. It costs 7 dollars to fish all day or 6 if you got military id card. I usually get there by 6 ish and stay till about 12 or so, depending on the circumstances. Not sure whether I'm going Saturday or Sunday, but I will be there for sure. I'll find out by Thursday or Friday, depends on weather.


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I went looking today and found an area holding a lot of sheephead and Bonita but I wasn't prepared, any chance they will b their tomorrow as well? No one was fishing for them.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Thumper168 said:


> I went looking today and found an area holding a lot of sheephead and Bonita but I wasn't prepared, any chance they will b their tomorrow as well? No one was fishing for them.


Was this at Navarre pier? Honestly, I don't fish for sheephead but I do go after Bonita. Wish I was off today, did not do anything but collect a paycheck.


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

Bonita have been really consistent around Destin pass for at least two weeks. Sheepshead have been back and forth as far as biting. I have been doing really good getting them to bite by busting up oysters for chum then sending down fiddler crabs, shrimp work good also. Good luck out there!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Gaff do you ever "shark" it out at Fort Pickens? Some nice hits out that way.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

No I haven't. Would be nice for a change of scenery but I have an annual pass for the pier.


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm heading to a few different spots tomorrow to give it a go. I'll post up what I find but if anyone has any recommendations feel free to throw them out 
I'm staying in Gulf Breeze and open to anywhere.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thumper, the bay is gonna be pretty rough so itll be hard to fish anything but the bottom. If you are staying in Gulf Breeze then you can try come of the canals. Just get on google maps and check out the sky view. Sometimes you can get lucky this time of year.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll be at the pier in Navarre in the am. Join me if you get he chance.


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Gaff did you go today or you going tomorrow. I was thinking about getting out there.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be out there Sunday am. I wanted to go today but my wife wanted to take me to alphy's for breakfast. I can't resist an offer like that. So we then went to Eglin AFB and to Navarre flea market.


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tried Pensacola beach, Fort Pickens, and 3 mile with no luck Friday. I think I'm going offshore on my next trip . I suck at pier fishing lol. Just a few catfish


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

It was dead this am.


----------

